
GDPR: By far best explanation by Tim Walters - _o_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-stjktAu-7k
======
_o_
I have read most of the text on internet about GDPR but this explanation is
for an order of magnitude better, it is a bit long but it covers most of
conceptual questions that might rise implementing it.

